# Vispas die Fischerlaubnis in den Niederlanden?



## StefanJ (31. März 2008)

Hallo Leute.
Hab alles durchgesucht aber keine Antwort gefunden, die auf meine Frage passt.
Also ich besitze kein Fischereischein in Deutschland und wollte fragen, ob ich mit dem Vispas in den Niederlanden angeln darf oder ob der nur mit verbindung funzt??! Hab gelesen, dass die Dokumente aus Deutschland sowieso nicht anerkannt und wichtig sind. Stimmt das und wenn ich mir den Vispas bestelle darf ich in den Niederlanden angeln ohne Fischereischein?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Luiz (31. März 2008)

*AW: Vispas die Fischerlaubnis in den Niederlanden?*

right!


----------



## theundertaker (31. März 2008)

*AW: Vispas die Fischerlaubnis in den Niederlanden?*

jap, einfach vispas für holland kaufen und schon kannste an den angegebenen gewässern angeln...

gruß
thomas


----------



## Mac Gill (2. April 2008)

*AW: Vispas die Fischerlaubnis in den Niederlanden?*

ganz so pauschal ist es nicht...
lese dir doch mal den thread ganz oben durch - "Info ...

da isst ein besonderer Post drin: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1997112&postcount=18


----------



## Eurobaer (2. April 2008)

*AW: Vispas die Fischerlaubnis in den Niederlanden?*

Ich habe auch noch eine Frage zu dem Thema...
Vielleicht habe ich es auch überlesen|kopfkrat

Ist es richtig, daß ich mir z.B. in Venlo bei der Post den Vispas hole, und kann dann an den in der Liste angegebenen Orten angeln ?

Ich frage deshalb, da wir Ende April uns ein Boot gemietet haben und etwas über die Kanäle schippern wollen.

Besten Dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## hero_kln (2. April 2008)

*AW: Vispas die Fischerlaubnis in den Niederlanden?*

hallo,wir sind auch aus köln und werden uns nächste woche auf den Weg nach holland machen,per post - ich warte noch drauf hab ich mir den kleinen VISPass direckt in holland bestellt .
Der Gosse V ...P ... den haste ja schon >>> wo geholt ??????????  So wie ich es verstanden habe,kannst du dort angeln was angegeben ist >> ist aber irgendwas privat Haven oder so,brauchst Du noch den Erlaubnisschein.
Wir werden mit einem kl. Wohnmobil unterwegs sein ca: 14 Tage.
gruss hero
aus köln


----------



## Jogibär (2. April 2008)

*AW: Vispas die Fischerlaubnis in den Niederlanden?*



Eurobaer schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch eine Frage zu dem Thema...
> Vielleicht habe ich es auch überlesen|kopfkrat
> 
> Ist es richtig, daß ich mir z.B. in Venlo bei der Post den Vispas hole, und kann dann an den in der Liste angegebenen Orten angeln ?
> ...


 
Also ich würde mir den Vispas in einem Angelshop vor Ort holen (Regionale Ausgabe). In Venlo gibts die Regio editie Limburg. Wenn Du da rumschippern willst, oK. Ansonsten, wie gesagt, wüde ich mir die örtliche Regio Editie holen.


----------



## Golfstrom2 (10. April 2008)

*AW: Vispas die Fischerlaubnis in den Niederlanden?*

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind in den örtlichen Angelshop, haben 35 Euro auf den Tisch des Hauses gelegt, alle Unterlagen ausgehändigt bekommen -inklusive einer einmonatig befristeten Erlaubnis zu angeln- und haben dann  nach ca. 3 Wochen die Karte nach Deutschland geschickt bekommen. Es ist nicht erforderlich einen deutschen Fischereischein zu besitzen, bei Kontrollen ist laut den beigelegten Bestimmungen der Vispas und das Dokument der Angelgewässer mitzuführen. 
Mit dem Beantragen des großen Vispas ist man Mitglied im nächstgelegenen Angelverein (wird vom Angelshop geregelt und eingetragen) und die Mitgliedschaft wird automatisch jährlich verlängert (Rechnung kommt und nach Bezahlung wird der Vispas rausgeschickt).

Gruß,

Frank


----------



## StefanJ (16. April 2008)

*AW: Vispas die Fischerlaubnis in den Niederlanden?*

Wow, dass ist alles was ich wissen wollte. Vielen, vielen dank ich werde bald mal ein langes wochenende in Venlo oder Roermond verbringen und mir einen Vispas zulegen.
Liebe Grüße
Stefan


----------

